# question the answer!



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

another game I thought of which has probably been done to death but what the hey!

Provide a question to the previous posters answer, then post an answer for the next poster to provide a question for etc

ok, here goes:


Answer: Barack Obama


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

Question: Who is the democractic presidential candidate in the 2008 election?

Answer: Canada


----------



## St.Paul (Dec 25, 2007)

Q: What country do you live in?

A: Britney Spears.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Q: What's another name for a trailer trash ho ?

A: Yummy.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Q: Which adjective probably doesn't describe the contents of the plastic pot which has been lurking in the back of my fridge for the past three weeks?

A: Funnel


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

what rhymes with Tunnel but begins with an 'F' ?


Answer: one large hotdog


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Edit: _What_ is the kilojoule equivalent of eating 21.5 tim tams.

Answer: Square Pegs.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

What, if they're small enough, _will_ fit into round holes?

A: goldfish


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Can provide hours of entertainment for our feline friends.

A: The Olympic games.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Q: In which international festival of sport will Marion Jones NOT be competing...erm... ever again?

A: indecent exposure


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Q: What misdemeanor offence is both somehwhat shocking and hilarious at the same time?

A: Orange tan.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Q: What gets a Tang employee fired for leaving out the 'g' on an advertisement billboard?

A: Wormwood


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Q: what facility holds people at her majestys pleasure in London?

A: falling asleep


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Q: What is almost impossible to avoid doing, whilst enduring four hours of Eastern European arthouse cinema?

Is it:
A) shooting the projectionist
B) shooting the person who invited you in the first place
c) shooting yourself
d) Falling asleep
-------------------------------------------------------------

A: Muffin the mule


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Q: What was the original name of Eeyore in Winnie the Pooh?

A: Shredded tofu.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Q: What is a tasty treat that kids just love to eat?

A: Penguins


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Q: What animal walks like it's crapped itself ?

A: Brownies.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Q: What word can instantly make you feel hungry?

A: social anxiety


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Q: What's a good example of 'a living hell'?

A. The nicest people in the world.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Q: Anne Coulter, Osama Bin-laden and Bill O'reilly are considered, amongst the criminally insane, to be - what?

A: Bicycle pump.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Q: Heeeey, buddy, what's that in your pants?

A: No, but it sounds tempting.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Q: Have you ever been to a gay bar? (sorry, Njodis!! haha!)

A: My habit of a lifetime.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Q: Wait, do you actually _enjoy_ licking your armpits?

A: You don't wanna know.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Q. Masturbation is defined as.... ( :rofl just kidding  )

A. Hell no!

P.S. For njodis: I posted *the same time* as you!! :lol ...but I figured I'd leave my post the same, anyhow! :lol


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Q: Would I ever go to a gay bar wearing nothing but cowboy boots?

A: The meaning of life.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Q. What is something that my cat Kimba knows?

A. My socks.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Q. What stinks real bad?!!

A. I dunno. Perhaps a dozen!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Q: How many kangaroos are in your yard right now?

A: About 5 months.


So this is kinda like interview the person above you? :b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Q: How many days are in week?

A: Microwave it.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Q. How do you get rid of a gremlin?

A. Climate change.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Which well-documented phenomenon ceases to be a problem if you stick your head in the sand and really, truly believe it doesn't exist?

A: Zombies


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Q. What did I dream about last night?

A. because you stepped on it.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Q: Why does it look so swollen?

A: Only when I'm hungry.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Q: Do you eat pillows?

A: because I'm bored.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Q: Why are you wearing that Batgirl costume?

A: Pepperoni


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Q: What's your favorite flavor of cake?

A: That's my hair.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Q: What's that browny-green stain on the back of your neck?

A: As many times as humanly possible.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Q: How many times should this thread be posted in?

A: Mutant cheeseburgers


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Q: What tastes better than Mutant tampons ?

A: Jerry Springer.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Q: What rhymes with Larry Stinger?

A: UFOs


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Q: What objects are more likely to be 'sighted' by neurotic, drunkard conspiracy theorists than any other member of the general public?

A: Red Beret.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...what (according to "wikipedia" - ha ha I looked it up!!-) is worn by those who cannot in fact control another person? 

A: One day, hopefully...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Q: So, hey, when are you going to get that 3rd nipple removed?

A: Well, it was a bit salty.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Q: How'd that un-salty cube of salt taste?

A: I broke it, sorry.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Q: What happened to my toy? :b

A: That's a huge pet peeve of mine.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Q: Did you know your epidermis is showing?

A: The bigger the better.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Q: Soooo njodis how do you like your chicks ?

A: Kinda weird.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Q: Soooo njodis how do you like your chicks ?
> 
> A: Kinda weird.


 :lol ...Poor njodis (maybe you leave yourself 'open' njodis? :stu )

O.K...

Q. How would you describe the art movement known as "Surrealism"?

B. A typical artist!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Q: Who sells typical paintings at typical over price amounts ?

A: They told me to .


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Q: Why do you always do exactly what you're told?

A: I don't believe in the existence of UFO's


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

Q: Did you just see that flying saucer?

A: 42


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

Can you spin around 42 times in a complete circle without barfing? 

A. Peanut Butter Jelly Time


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Q. What time is it ?

A. Cos they told me not to.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Q: Keep posting on SAS.

A: It's not mine.

Edit: where is my mind tonight? I think I did the question thing wrong. Oh well.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Q: Awww, what a beautiful baby you have there! How old is... she?

A: About $75.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Q: How much would you sell yourself for, approximately?

A: Because It's purple.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Q: Wait, doctor! DOCTOR!! How do you know it's going to fall off?!

A: That's where babies come from.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Q: Mummy, why has your stomach suddenly grown?

A: It's nothing to do with me!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Q. So emma what's that young man doing handcuffed to your bed wearing a gimp mask ?

A. It just kinda happened.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Q: Didn't you know it's rude to fart in public?

A: Last year.


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Q: When was the last time you had a bath?

A: I didn't mean to


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Q. Why did you hurt ellys feelings ?

A. Now and then.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Q: Do you ever comb the crumbs out of your beard?
A: if the price is right.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Q. Would you please me?

A. Because you asked for it.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Q: I introduced her by the wrong name, why did she slap me?

A: Been known to on rare occasions


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Q: Wait, don't tell me you're into cross-dressing?

A: It was a lot bigger than I expected.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Q: Why did you faint?

A: I don't know how it got there!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Q: what was the rather weak and pathetic excuse I gave to the police when they raided my home at two-thirty in the morning and found my bed nestling on top of a huge stack of illicit drugs, over 50's lingerie catalogues and Goombay dance band CD's?

A: The Eiffel tower.


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Q: You spat off the top off what?

A: That's what I said.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Q: **** you?

A: Only if it's fuzzy.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Q. Soooo do you wanna stroke it ?


A. Because it was funny.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Q. Why did you poke that fat old man with a stick?

A. It's behind that poster, but don't tell anyone.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Q: So, where DO you keep that ninja badge?

A: Well obviously you just took too long.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Q: What happened? I thought the blind date was going fantastically. She seemed really nice, we’d only been sitting together for a few minutes, I was so anxious I had to visit the bathroom, when I came back, she’d gone!

A: If only I could


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

Q: Could you please stop touching your self? at least let me leave
A: Really i just had to lie


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Q: one time he heard me throwing up, I insited I was sick, what else could I say?

A: Yes, but only if the punishment wasn't too harsh


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Q. Would you except man love as opposed to a ten stretch ?

A. Sometimes but not always.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Q: Do you ever bat for the other team?

A: a brick wall


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Q. Speaking to my family is like speaking to what ?


A. Because he asked for it .


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Q. What is L'oreals new tag-line?

A. Well it worked yesterday!


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Q: 
Fellow bachelor: Its great! you walk up to her, all happy, with your hands in the air, and say 'Happy New Year!' you'll probably get a hug, maybe even a kiss.
:What makes you think thats going to work?

A: of course


----------

